# Request for Market Research v2



## samjfranklin

Hello all!

Last time I did this, I got 100 responses in three days - I'd like to get as many responses this time. It should only take 5 mins to complete, and if you comment below saying you completed we will honour you with a small discount if/when we open!

All the best

Sam

http://goo.gl/forms/aTUyqW3MUO


----------



## Yes Row

all done!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

One single question??


----------



## samjfranklin

The Systemic Kid said:


> One single question??


The last survey focussed on people that had subscriptions. This one is the other way round! It's still important for us to collect stats on how many people have subscriptions. Thanks for taking part!!


----------



## froggystyle

done


----------



## timmyjj21

Done, thanks!


----------



## coffeebean

Done


----------



## Hedgehog1979

Done.


----------



## Rhys

Done.


----------



## Eyedee

Ok


----------



## jlarkin

Done.


----------



## 7493

Done!


----------



## Jon

Done (but not sure how useful the answers will be to you)


----------



## @[email protected]

Another one done.


----------



## samjfranklin

Thank you all. All responses are helpful, even if it's a 'yes' to the first question.


----------



## DoubleShot

Completed.


----------



## hotmetal

Me too. Was still only 4 questions and no trouble! Good luck.


----------



## samjfranklin

hotmetal said:


> Me too. Was still only 4 questions and no trouble! Good luck.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

done


----------



## samjfranklin

Shamelessly bumping!


----------



## whiteyj

Done


----------



## Colio07

Done


----------



## Kman10

Done


----------



## samjfranklin

Thank you all that have contributed so far!


----------



## teejay41

Done.

Tony.


----------



## Kyle548

Complete...


----------



## oursus

Done!


----------

